# sweatshirt made into cardigan with knit yoke and trim



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

I am trying to find someone that can help me find a pattern to make the cardigans I have attached pictures of. It was a regular sweatshirt, cut down the middle, yoke cut out and that material used to make pockets. The yoke insert is then knitted, along with the trim down the front and over the pockets you make, and buttons added. My problem is that these are my sister's, and the lady that made them is in her 90's and has no pattern. I need to know how to do the yoke, so I can make more for my sister's 78th birthday in July. I have searched everywhere. Can anyone help with a pattern. It does not have to be fair isle (as I do not do this, but could just knit straight through with verigated yarn; if I just had the pattern). The other picture is of a felted cover I made for my kindle from a wool/angora sweater I got at the secondhand store for 34 cents, and the wool roving I got at a flea market for $1. I have enough of both to make a purse out of. Hope someone can help. Thank you in advance. This is a great group and I really enjoy it.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow Joan,
Love the kindle cover for 34 cents.

Never saw a sweatshirt finished like those. Very nice.
I shall poke around the net and see if I find anything.
Have a great snow day.
Linda


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

wow, lovely work!


----------



## Jerzpeg (Mar 16, 2011)

If you ever find the instructions I would also love to have them. I have seen them done by sewing trim, but not like this.I will check with our local yarn shop, they also give instructions on may items.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

If I find the instructions, would be glad to share. Will let you know if I do. Keep your fingers crossed. It seems I have tried everywhere, but it is amazing what the people on this site find and help with.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Linda.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think I found something that will work.
"Thumb Knitting .com" has yoke patterns. They have theirs attacted to a sweater, but should be simple enough to BO and sew onto the sweatshirt. They cost $3.95.

Let me know if this will work.
Linda


----------



## Sherilee (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh so cute... 

Would like to have pattern - 

Your work is so nice.

Take care...from Texas


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

A 90 + lady did the sweatshirt cardigans and I did the felting. I do knit, but just need to find a pattern for this. Going to try out a site a very nice lady gave me. Hope it works...if not, will keep trying; or maybe I will find several.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

The problem is that this is for a pullover, and I need to do a cardigan. I could probably just find center front and go back and forth on the circular needles rather than around. I emailed the lady at the site you gave me. But if that would work, it would be great. Never thought it would be so hard to find what you want....wait....I think this has happened 3 million times before :roll: It seems I am always looking for something, and I have a "ton" of patterns, just not the one I want at the time.
:lol:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Joan,
I think it would be easy to find the center and work rows and just add a strip for the center buttons and button holes
Linda


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think I am going to order them. In the meantime, I will keep looking for more ideas. Thanks again, you have been a great help more than once.

How was the pizza?


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

mjoan44 said:


> If I find the instructions, would be glad to share. Will let you know if I do. Keep your fingers crossed. It seems I have tried everywhere, but it is amazing what the people on this site find and help with.


Love the sweater/sweatshirt...would love instructions. Have seen sweatshirts made into cardigans. I think this would be the first step. Then perhaps some way to pick up stiches (like you do on dishtowels. Still thinking..all these smart talented people here will help you figure it out. Have put fun fur collars on sweatshirts Keep me (us) informed
Chags


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

WOW!!!!
What a great idea, will have to try it.
I would find a pattern from my stash with a round yoke, then crochet around the raw edges of the sweater, being careful to have the sc-dc(aust term) even at all times - then I would pick up the required no of stitches for the pattern and work as per the found pattern.

Hope you find this helpful.


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

Good Morning, I believe Annie's Attic has a leaflet to make these and I thin I saw some at Maggie's Crochet. Great I idea. Hope this helps


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a pattern very similar to this. It is for a button down sweatshirt. The yolk, cuffs, bottom waist cuff and buttoned front edges are knit. The pattern came in a kit from Mary Maxim about 20 years ago. It is the sweatshirt in the bottom right corner of the picture.


----------



## GrannyKnits (Jan 29, 2011)

I found these online but they're for machine knitting. Maybe you can figure it out from that?

http://machineknitpensacola.net/KnitAYoke.pdf

and

http://machineknitpensacola.net/KnitAYokeBulky.pdf


----------



## Sugarbooger (Mar 15, 2011)

great job...thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Try finding a sweater pattern that is knitted from the neck down. I think there are some on the Red Heart web site. If not just google it. I have several in the 36 years of knitting magazines I have, but have never tried to make one of them, no time! You could use that pattern and instead of continuing down for the rest of the sweater, just stop knitting and bind off when it gets to the right length. Then you should be able to sew it to the sweat shirt material. That sorta looks like what the lady who made those did. They are very nice. Good Luck.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great idea, I would like to try it too. I will search the web and see if I can find it too!!!!


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you...all help is welcome...I'm going to get this yet. I have a feeling I will be trying a lot of different ways till I get what works. Thanks again.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you, everyone is so nice


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

I can't tell, is the yoke cut out or is it just some trim sewed on. If it is cut out...that is what I would be looking for.


----------



## porlebeke (Mar 25, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> I have a pattern very similar to this. It is for a button down sweatshirt. The yolk, cuffs, bottom waist cuff and buttoned front edges are knit. The pattern came in a kit from Mary Maxim about 20 years ago. It is the sweatshirt in the bottom right corner of the picture.


I did this a few years ago. Mine wasn't opened down the front but had a knitted yoke. The way this was done was I cut around the top approx. 4 inches, then ran a line of stitching around the top of the sweatshirt and then using a fine knitting needle punched holes in the shirt as I went around to pick up the stitches. After I had picked up all the stitches that I wanted I just knitted in the round until it was as wide as I wanted. I found using a small knitting needle ( a 1 or 2) made it easier to punch a hole in the material as I was picking up the stitches. I also used a size 8 circular needle.

Hope this helps.


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

here is a very good site with charts and instructions for cardigans. I would think you could just start with the needed amount of stitches around the yoke of sweatshirt and then follow pattern. All I looked at were free Jane


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

guess you want the site lol " new user" fits

http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/circular_knittingpatterns_round-yoke_charts.htm


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

I made the pullover sweatshits with knitted yolks like
porlebeke did ending with the neck. They worked out well and I just made up my pattern. That was in the eighties. 
That brings back fond memories. 10jean


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

you are having a day like mine...if my head wasn't attached....!!!

I went into the site. Will take some time in a day or so and really look it over. My problem is I do not do the fair isle, however, I am sure that you can just knit one color and maybe do dublicate stitches when done. Thank you for sending this.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I think you could try using a top-down raglan pattern. Just stop when your piece is the correct size. In a book I bought many years ago, there are patterns for cardigans and pull overs, so the choice is yours. you begin with the neck edge, increase as you go along etc. Have fun!


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

I went into both sites and copies them off. Will see what I come up with. As much as I know about knitting and as long as I have been doing it, it sure makes you feel dumb when you run into something (like machine knitting) which you have never done. thank you for the info.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

I started answering this, then went into another site to see if I had a private message, came back and my reply was gone. What I was typing was...if you have this pattern would love to have it. I would gladly pay you for it. You can email me at the private messages. Thank you for you help......I will get this yet.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

will do


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

will do


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

About 15 or 20 years ago I purchased a book for knitted yokes on sweatshirts both pullovers and cardigans (having to cut the front of the sweatshirt). If I can find the book I'll let you know. I will look this week end. I have a lot of boxes of pattern books.
Sandy


----------



## sybil (Mar 16, 2011)

What a great Idea. I am going to make some for my grandy. All you need to do is find a pattern for a ladys cardigan that has a round yoke and knit the yoke only and then attache to the top. If you start with a sweatshit, cut it down the front to make it into a cardigan then cut out the yoke and use that material for the pockets. Then knit round yoke, front bands and include button holes on one band and bands for the pocket from the knitting pattern then attache to the sweatshirt. You should be able to find a pattern for a cardigan with a round yoke on the net. Good luck. I will post pictures of the ones that I make for my grandy as soon as I have finished them.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I remember having a booklet on this, as others, don't remember if any were cut for it to open, but for the yoke you used embroidery thread, and made stitches a couple inches down from the neck opening, you probably cut off the top neck opening a couple inches, and the made the stitches around to use for picking up your yarn for the first row.
I you still need some help, I will see if I can find my booklet, and send you the place I got it from, or scan for you some copies.
My email is [email protected]


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Would this sweatshirt pattern help anybody? It is the pattern in the lower right corner. Sorry I could not get the picture straight but at least you can print it out.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you, thank you, thank you. I think this will really work out. I certainly do appreciate your help and time. :-D


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

the other ladies saying they would like the pattern for the sweatshirt carrigan with the knit yoke, look at the reply from cgcharles today, and I am sure this will help. We all thank her.


----------



## mennan (Jan 29, 2011)

How about starting a simple neck-down raglan cardigan and binding off when it's the length you want, then sewing it to the sweatshirt?


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mjoan,
Those sweat shirts are fantastic. What a lovely idea.
tbbrown12369 :thumbup:


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

cgcharles
That is so sweet of you, I printed it out. I will be able to do it later. I think that is a wonderful idea.
:thumbup: 
tbbrown12369


----------



## napernana (Jan 26, 2011)

That "lady in her 90]'s" has missed her calling!! The blue is particularly outstanding, don't you think? I'm in awe!


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

I just love the peach colored one you posted. I like that pattern stitch on the yoke. Wouldn't mind having that pattern myself.


----------



## napernana (Jan 26, 2011)

A friend of mine used velcro strips instead of buttons b/c she said she could find crew necks so much easier than cardigans. That would still require a button or two in the knitted yoke, but would still be less labor intensive,yes? Obviously she cut down the middle of the crew neck front first.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

You do a beautiful job! Never would've thought of doing that to a sweatshirt! Nice!


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

The technique and a similar knit pattern were in the handcraft magazine published by Rhyman (sp) publications about 15 years ago. This is the same company that publishes Country Woman, so if you contact them they may be able to help. I made several and they were easy. The yoke is cut out, loop braid sewn on and used to pick up the first row of stitches. I am sorry I am not more help. Juli in Central PA.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

That would be good. I am working on one a lady sent...hoping it will work out, but would like any ones I can get/purchase. Thank you.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

I appreciate your help


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

will remember that. Thank you.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

If you go to cgcharles on the 26th of March, you will see that she posted the Mary Maxin pattern with a download. I think this will work. I have begun to work on it.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

go to cgcharles on the 26th and you will see where she posted a Mary Maxin pattern with a download. I think this will work if you also want to try it. I have begun on it, and hope it will. I have a bad habit of working on about ten things at a time so that I do not get bored, so I am back and forth between things.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

if you go to cgcharles on the 26th you will see where she posted a mary maxin pattern with the download. I really think this is it. I have begun, but working on several things at the same time.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't have the pattern that was used in the peach one. The lady that did them is in her 90's and she said she has no pattern. If you use the pattern that cgcharles posted on the 26th and find a knit stitch pattern similar to this that you can work on the 200 stitches with the decreases, you could probably work it out. good luck.


----------



## sandrabraden (Jan 28, 2011)

I ALSO WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THE PATTERN IF ANY ONE FINDS ONE.


----------



## Jerzpeg (Mar 16, 2011)

A women named cgcharles frpm this site sent me the pattern instructions for the blue one. I'm intrested in trying the peach one myself, So far I have not found the pattern. If you should mangage to get the pattern, I would appreciate a copy of it also.


Jerzpeg


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

If you look above the picture, you will see download. Click there and you will get the pattern. It is on March 26th.


----------



## Jerzpeg (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. I'll check out some yarn shops. I'm determined to atempt this,

Peggy


----------



## JoyL (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you for the instructions! Can hardly wait to start a new progect Happy Knitting!
JoyL from Oregon


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Joyl & all,
I just received a Mary Maxim Catalog in the mail. I am looking at the cover and it says 1000 items now on Sale. I has kits in Knitting & Crochet, some Plastic Canvs,Latch Hook kits,and crochet kits, knitting kits. One of the patterns we were looking for, that one of the ladies showed us a picture is in it as well. There were a lot of us who like the finished product. It was in a kit, there were hats, keyhole scarf. I sent them a e-mail and I got the Catalog today. It didn't cost anything, check it out.
tbbrown12369


----------



## JoyL (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info Can hardly wait to receive the catalog! I usually get it, but living on the west coast, we usually receive everything later than the east and midwest. Happy knitting
JoyL


----------



## CrochetQueen (Apr 19, 2011)

Love the button on number 7!!! It looks like real crystal!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I found this...don't know if it was posted already as there are 5 pages to read so far.

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/swetop.html


----------



## JoyL (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern info


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Lovely work


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

I have never seen such beautiful work on a sweatshirt. Hope someone finds you the patterns.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you so much. this is a nice site to check out all kinds of patterns.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link, very informative.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

LoriRuth said:


> I found this...don't know if it was posted already as there are 5 pages to read so far.
> 
> http://www.knitting-crochet.com/swetop.html


I think this is exactly what you are looking for.
Once done in making it into a pullover, you can cut the whole thing down the front and finish off the front edges if you want to make a cardigan.

Cut the sleeves and insert a piece of knit sleeve, it looks very nice.

You can contact me if you want/need more help


----------

